# My kitten only attacks me, HELP!!



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post.

I wondered if anyone can shed some light on my situation. My kitten is 13wks old and we have had him since he was 7wks old. He is a normal lively affectionate kitten but over the last few weeks he is aggressive towards me. 

An example is i go to aerobics on a wednesday night and leave my boyfriend to play and kitten sit. When i come home he tells me that Rocky has been playing nicely, not once gone behind the tv and laid with him with no biting. When i walk past Rocky he will pounce on my ankles and if i tickle him he'll bite my hand also holding my hand with both sets of paws at the some time as if he is attacking me. 

He does bite my boyfriend but nothing like he does me. Is this something he'll grow out of or does he just not like me. The thing thats upsetting is i'm the one that feeds him, changes the litter tray and takes him to the vets.

Thanks
Carrie


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I would see it as a sign of affection  I watch my little 6 week old kit when his mum is trying to wash him and he does that with her. I would say he sees you as his new mum, especially as you are the one that feeds him. Nothing to worry about, its a completely normal thing for kits to do


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 10 week old kitten & she does this to me. I also have 3 adult cats and they do it as well. Im like you the 1 that does everything for them . They also follow me round meowing to be picked up and like to lay in my arms like little babies


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks. So this is normal kitten behaviour, he's not posessed?? lol. I am purchasing a large scratching post / activity centre today from eBay which i hope will give him something else to bite aswell as me.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah its just him being a kitten. I bought mine a 3 teir post from argos yesterday with a bed under neath had been reduced from £20 down to £10 and she loves it . She is sat chewing my fingers at min and purring away little monkey that she is


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Carrie968 said:


> Thanks. So this is normal kitten behaviour, he's not posessed?? lol. I am purchasing a large scratching post / activity centre today from eBay which i hope will give him something else to bite aswell as me.


Hee hee, hope you've got some Savlon or TCP in  Do they still make TCP?????


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Savlon on standby. He scratched me this morning across my leg which was an accident as i was untangling one of his toys and he couldn't wait for it and jumped to get it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

As others have said, the kitten sees you as a play mate, and is being affectionate towards you


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, sounds all normal to me. Sometimes they can do this more to certain people. It's not because he doesn't like you or is being agressive. It's also a way of showing you affection and love like the others have said. He will grow out of it, he is still very young, with lots and lots of energy to get rid of!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi carrie-sounds like he is entering sexual adolescence from what you have described-the reason it's only with you is because you are the only female in the house,this will stop if and when he is neutered-but as said completely normal behaviour for a 13 wk old male kitt,he won't know it's sexual-to him he's just rough playing


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

He's been to the vets today for flea treatment and i mentioned it the vet. She laughed and said i am his play-mate and that he has choosen me. She said its sweet and i should feel privilaged.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Carrie968 said:


> He's been to the vets today for flea treatment and i mentioned it the vet. She laughed and said i am his play-mate and that he has choosen me. She said its sweet and i should feel privilaged.




Aww your picture in your signature, he is soooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I've two kittens (14 weeks old) and they are just the same.

I tend to pick them up and stroke and pamper them they either stay with me and calm down or chase each other.

At the moment I'm typing with one hand as one of the kittens was doing the same thing attacking my ankle and is now almost asleep in my arms. The other kitten is at the side of me. I have to keep stopping to stroke the other kitten.

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I've two kittens (14 weeks old) and they are just the same.
> 
> I tend to pick them up and stroke and pamper them they either stay with me and calm down or chase each other.
> 
> ...


God woman-can't ya just grow another 6 arms with hands or type with ya tongue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> God woman-can't ya just grow another 6 arms with hands or type with ya tongue


lol yer whats all this multi-tasking thingy  I'll have to start typing with me toes


----------

